# December POTM Voting Thread



## runnah (Jan 6, 2015)

1. greener pastures by Austin Greene






2. Quiet Night, Holy Night by old hippy





3. Sunset by ReginaUsh





4. Sierra Madre by ruifo





5. Speedway by Ricardodaforce





6. Guide at Landmine Museum, Cambodia by The_Traveler





7. Raindrops by Majeed





8. Downeast Maine by @D-B-J





9.Christmas Window by sleist





10. Binga, "Twisted Fairy Dolls" (No. 3)





11.Motorcross Close by carras





12. Winter Walk to School by PixelRabbit






13. Incoming Chill By D-B-J





14. Dance/Toe Photos in the City #6 by Geaux





15. Stripes by Raj





16. North Yorkshire Winter Landscape Photography, by andrewdavies


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow.  A lot of talent on TPF!


----------



## mishele (Jan 6, 2015)

Wooohooo!! Great stuff people!!


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2015)

I still say that since I nominated three of them, I should be allowed to vote for all three.  

Once each, that makes three votes for me.  All in favor; (___)?

Heck, I'll even use the votes that people aren't using.  

So vote, people, or I'll use your vote.


----------

